# American WX forum



## 2knees (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks like this is a pay site now?  Has this happened for anyone else?  I used to just read it but it's now telling me I need to register and it is asking for $9.95 membership fee.  I was just reading it from home yesterday.


----------



## hammer (Feb 10, 2014)

2knees said:


> Looks like this is a pay site now?  Has this happened for anyone else?  I used to just read it but it's now telling me I need to register and it is asking for $9.95 membership fee.  I was just reading it from home yesterday.


I just registered without paying the fee, think all I did was not select the box to pay.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 10, 2014)

hammer said:


> I just registered without paying the fee, think all I did was not select the box to pay.



thanks, i must have missed that box.  I almost had a heart attack.  I love that site.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 10, 2014)

2knees said:


> thanks, i must have missed that box.  I almost had a heart attack.  I love that site.


I think it's because they're in storm mode. Must figure an influx of visitors and trying to capitalize on that.


----------

